# Installed LLTek Headlights



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

I was told that I was the first in North America to have these lights. This is no time where being first doesn't feel so good. The lights look great on the car, but the LEDs don't work. I lost my wipers, auto lights and one touch windows. You see eventhough the lights were tested they were never test on an actually US spec A3. The guys at LLTek have been great and are working on a solution. I'll keep you guys post on the progress. I guess you can call me a test dummy. LOL










_Modified by Jazfreek at 10:01 PM 7-4-2009_


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Installed LLTek Headlights (Jazfreek)*

Thanks for posting this, but moar pics please


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Installed LLTek Headlights (Jazfreek)*

What? All that back and forth between buying direct via slow boat from china vs LLTek's completely tested and PNP unit and it turns out the US company LLTek didn't test it on a US car? Did they go through all the trouble of going to another country in order to test it on a no US car? Or did they just take the word of the mfg telling them it was tested and all went well, like those pet food, vaccine & baby formula.
I guess at least by going through LLTek, they will try to resolve it with you. If the GB went through as is, everybody would have been sh*t out of luck


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Installed LLTek Headlights (LWNY)*

Here is a quote of an email I got from LLTek after I inquired about the HID kits... 
"Hi,

The A3 lights in Xenon are 55W. We don't know what you mean by digital ballasts. The Xenon components are from Phillips. With our kits we do not experience this issue, and this should not happen unless the voltage goes below 9 volts. 12 volts is sufficient to sustain the Xenon with our kits. *I do know that if you buy these cheepie type kits, we hear about allot of issues, but we don't sell these types of products.*

*Have never ever ever ever hear of any issues relating to the wiper motor.*

Lights are $699.00 US Funds per pair + $55.00 Shipping and applicable GST."

The HID kit would have cost me about $400 shipped and would have likely caused the same issues as my current $200 one. I'm pretty sure they are using the same kit in the PNP package with the lights as the stand alone HID kits they sell...


_Modified by Gryphon001 at 12:41 AM 7/5/2009_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: Installed LLTek Headlights (Gryphon001)*

Well now i guess they'll hear of one issue from this product! 
Oh- and LWNY, I think the GB was strictly for the housing and halogen application.. I think that's where the confusion got outta hand. People want "PNP" and obviously there are confusion as to what PNP on the unit ACE was trying to get, which was PNP housing/halogen, not Housing and HID kit all installed.. 
Well anyway, my point was, if the original GB went through, it would have been for the housing, you would have to get the h7 bulbs, and h1s and turn signal, and then plug-in and play (that's why it was less than $400) ... Indeed if the GB was strictly for housing and installed HID components..like LLTek's pkg, then yeah..most would have been screwed..








I'm interested on how LLTek is going to handle this.


_Modified by tiptronic at 12:50 AM 7/5/2009_


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Installed LLTek Headlights (tiptronic)*

Don't forget there's also a issue with the LEDs which aren't getting any power. Regardless of who got the lights from you would have been left to figure how to wire up the units so they work. LLTek basically attempted to save folks from that problem.


_Modified by Jazfreek at 5:56 AM 7-5-2009_


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Installed LLTek Headlights (Jazfreek)*

First, CONGRATS on being the first, and props for being the Test Dummy!
IMO, LLTek's website w/these headlights is full of #$%&, based on what you received, and what they stated you would receive. The two don't match up.
ACEdubs' GB source is the EXACT SAME source as LLTek's. As previously stated, they are for HOUSINGS that are PnP for HALOGENS. Many people on the Forum have upgraded their own headlights to HIDs, had issues, and fixed them. And that is what will happen with ACEdubs' product. It is too early to say what the issue is with the LED portion of the lights- not enough information known yet.
Saying the people who order from the GB will be screwed has no basis, if you are comparing them to the problems with the LLTek product.
LLTek http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif - let's hope their customer support comes through for the OP.
My USD$.02










_Modified by skotti at 9:48 AM 7-5-2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Installed LLTek Headlights (skotti)*

Jazf, did you buy the kit with the HIDs, or just the Halogens? I can't believe they would have shipped these without testing / confirming. According to the person I was speaking with (who confirmed to me that you did buy these so we were talking to the same guy) they indicated that each set was individually tested in the lab and confirmed to work prior to shipping. That is crazy if that is not the case. Ask them if they tested your set prior to shipping? 
FYI, LLTek is in Canada. Thanks for posting, and you are indeed the first in NA to get these installed!!! 
So much for this:








Anyway, you're doing gods work now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck to you and thankfully you have a legit vendor who should work to resolve your issues. Keep us posted!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: Installed LLTek Headlights (skotti)*

Incidentally, with the FK angel eyes- the wiring for the Angel eyes are also not connected and would have to be spliced/wired to a power soutce either in the housing or external. I remember reading up on a couple of post (and including the ones i have) when the FKs were purchased, the angele eyes did not work. I would imagine it would be the same for the LED connections on these "dayline" style housings.
e


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

i dont mean to insult. but did you check the fuses after install?
if it was me...i would have opened the lights up first to make sure wiring matches stock wiring, there is absolutely no reason for it to wipeout all the things mention above unless a fuse blew and they are all on the same ciruit, amd the headlight itself had bad wiring


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks for this information now im going to wait before i buy these because of your experience. let us know how you fix this. thanks


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rick89)*

Guys, more than likely you have to wire the LEDS to a power source or swtich to get them to light up...LOL. The A3 don't come with LEDS from factory. Its not too difficult.







Same thing that has to be done with Angel eyes. Some guys in Europe tapped into their parking brake. When the brake is disengaged, the LEDS go on.
the rest of the light "IS" plug n play. Remember these are made for HALOGEN BULBS. If you want to add an HID kit.....you take the chance. LLTEK is just shooting themselves in the foot.
Thanks for the info in the thread though. If you put the LEDS on a switch or to an Accessory Power Source let me know. I was going to write up a DIY anyways when I got mine.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (BL-2-8P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BL-2-8P* »_ there is absolutely no reason for it to wipeout all the things mention above unless a fuse blew and they are all on the same ciruit, amd the headlight itself had bad wiring

When I bought my DEPO lights the housings came with DRL halos... I thought I was going to have to disable them somehow. When I plugged them in however the wire harness did not even supply any power to the halos. I think your LED's might have the same issue... try to run power to them from the battery direct to make sure they are working. Than you might have to run power to them from outside somewhere, like the side markers or your DRL light if you have one... If your car doesn NOT have DRL's than maybe you could get them running with just the vag-com coding to activate DRL's
... good luck man. I'm just glad I didn't jump the gun and get the HID kit from LLTek. I would have been really pissed.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Installed LLTek Headlights (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_Incidentally, with the FK angel eyes- the wiring for the Angel eyes are also not connected and would have to be spliced/wired to a power soutce either in the housing or external. I remember reading up on a couple of post (and including the ones i have) when the FKs were purchased, the angele eyes did not work. I would imagine it would be the same for the LED connections on these "dayline" style housings.
e


DING DING DING...This is gonna be easy if that is the culprit...I already have my LED Fk's wired to the parking lights. Fingers crossed that is the whats what.


























_Modified by Rub-ISH at 1:43 AM 7-6-2009_


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Installed LLTek Headlights (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
DING DING DING...This is gonna be easy if that is the culprit...I already have my LED Fk's wired to the parking lights. Fingers crossed that is the whats what. 

thats gonna be it


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

So the conclusion of this so far is that the LED headlights we are doing the group buy on are actually NOT plug and play because they require you to splice/modify your headlamp harnesses to get the LED strip to light up.
What i am wondering is if there is a vag com fix for this...


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i dunno if its mentioned in this thread yet, too much to read, but you can reset your auto mirrors by closing them all the way and holding it closed for 5 sec.
then opening them all the way and holding them open for 5 sec


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_So the conclusion of this so far is that the LED headlights we are doing the group buy on are actually NOT plug and play because they require you to splice/modify your headlamp harnesses to get the LED strip to light up.
What i am wondering is if there is a vag com fix for this...

I don't think there is any conclusion yet until Jazfreek / LLTek find a solution. Seems there are two issues: #1) LEDs not lighting and it does seem that a splice will be required. #2) HID kit causing other issues. A third issue here (as you pointed out) is whether any / and what VAGCOM coding may be required to solve #2.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
I don't think there is any conclusion yet until Jazfreek / LLTek find a solution. Seems there are two issues: #1) LEDs not lighting and it does seem that a splice will be required. #2) HID kit causing other issues. A third issue here (as you pointed out) is whether any / and what VAGCOM coding may be required to solve #2. 

while it is clear that issue #2 is not substantially related to this, issue #1 most certainly goes to the heart of the transaction. the group buy is premised on this being a P&P solution. if its not, then that needs to be amended and those who bought into the GB under that premise should in fact be given the right to remove themselves and get a refund. I can't see it being fair any other way. 
irrespective of that, i can't see how a change in vag com coding would activate the LED strip - however there is very specific code in the vag com for "LED Headlamps" perhaps he should check that box and see what happens...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_
while it is clear that issue #2 is not substantially related to this, issue #1 most certainly goes to the heart of the transaction. the group buy is premised on this being a P&P solution. if its not, then that needs to be amended and those who bought into the GB under that premise should in fact be given the right to remove themselves and get a refund. I can't see it being fair any other way. 
irrespective of that, i can't see how a change in vag com coding would activate the LED strip - however there is very specific code in the vag com for "LED Headlamps" perhaps he should check that box and see what happens...

I've learned my lesson and am staying out of the GB discussion. But I'm sure a solution will be posted; and I wouldn't be surprised to see the guys at LLTek amend their final product to account for whatever is the solution. From what I could tell, the have been selling the LED retro ligths for the A4s with no issues and no comment around 'splicing' was ever discussed. So who knows what is actually going on with JF's headlights as he's only posted up 1 pic. I'm sure we will get an update one way or another.


----------



## forzdtma3 (Mar 2, 2009)

If anyone is wondering where the ace's GB went, what is left is here: http://www.toliarafabrics.com...


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_i dunno if its mentioned in this thread yet, too much to read, but you can reset your auto mirrors by closing them all the way and holding it closed for 5 sec.
then opening them all the way and holding them open for 5 sec

You mean your auto [up/down] _windows_








And yeah I was gonna say the same thing--that happens anytime you disconnect the battery, along with the ESP light.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*

This is different... I tried resetting the switches, but it still doesn't work. The passenger side works fine. Has anyone found a solution for the wipers and auto lights?


----------



## UnsavedOne (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
I'm sure a solution will be posted; and I wouldn't be surprised to see the guys at LLTek amend their final product to account for whatever is the solution. From what I could tell, the have been selling the LED retro ligths for the A4s with no issues and no comment around 'splicing' was ever discussed. 

That is the scariest part. If they haven't had any problems with the A4 what makes anyone think they will understand an issue with the A3s that almost all of us knew about. I have a huge problem with this because I can't imagine a company that has been making aftermarket light kits for VAG products has NEVER heard of the wiper motor problem. Either that is a lie or they have never tested any of their own HID kits.
Secondly, PNP doesn't mean splicing. It means plugging in only. 
The splicing issue is not a big deal, I had the same on my FKs. The fact of the matter is that it truly is not plug and play if you have to splice.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_i dunno if its mentioned in this thread yet, too much to read, but you can reset your auto mirrors by closing them all the way and holding it closed for 5 sec.
then opening them all the way and holding them open for 5 sec


Jealous that my '06 doesn't have that feature.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sorry to hear about your issue. been reading the thread on occasion and it seems like people forget that most of the aftermarket parts are "not for street use". Its like buying a body kit. its not 100% guaranteed to fit, so of course you're going to have do a little work to get everything in place/working. And this isn't meant to downplay or discourage the OP for being the guinea pig, I say congrats for making the effort. But keep an open-mind as to how things may or may not work on the first couple of tries.
sorry, on 3hrs of sh*tty sleep and lost my train of thought. good luck in any case.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_sorry to hear about your issue. been reading the thread on occasion and it seems like people forget that most of the aftermarket parts are "not for street use". Its like buying a body kit. its not 100% guaranteed to fit, so of course you're going to have do a little work to get everything in place/working. And this isn't meant to downplay or discourage the OP for being the guinea pig, I say congrats for making the effort. But keep an open-mind as to how things may or may not work on the first couple of tries.
sorry, on 3hrs of sh*tty sleep and lost my train of thought. good luck in any case.

i am fairly certain that the term "not for street use" is more of a liability/compatibility statement serving to protect the maker of the product from issues that may arise during the use of the product on the street OR a way of selling parts that would make a car no longer street legal or DOT compliant, rather than a disclaimer that some modification to the vehicle may be necessary. most products that are not for street use usually contravene some form of a law, or cause the vehicle to no longer fall up to spec with the roads or air quality standards of the country with which the car is located.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's something interesting... 
I talk to the guys over at LLTek and they are thinking about not selling these lights to owners of A3's that have the parking lights in the bumpers or to cars that have features like auto light lights/ wipers. They also said they may want to recall the lights they sold me. I kinda feel like since I paid for the lights it should be my choice whether or not I keep them. I have actually figured out how to make them work, but I was giving LLTek a chance to fix the problem. They're still trying to figure out what direction they're head with this.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_Here's something interesting... 
I talk to the guys over at LLTek and they are thinking about not selling these lights to owners of A3's that have the parking lights in the bumpers or to cars that have features like auto light lights/ wipers. They also said they may want to recall the lights they sold me. I kinda feel like since I paid for the lights it should be my choice whether or not I keep them. I have actually figured out how to make them work, but I was giving LLTek a chance to fix the problem. They're still trying to figure out what direction they're head with this.

If you paid for these lamps, they are yours to do as you wish. i can't see how they could compel you to give them back.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_Here's something interesting... 
I talk to the guys over at LLTek and they are thinking about not selling these lights to owners of A3's that have the parking lights in the bumpers or to cars that have features like auto light lights/ wipers. They also said they may want to recall the lights they sold me. I kinda feel like since I paid for the lights it should be my choice whether or not I keep them. I have actually figured out how to make them work, but I was giving LLTek a chance to fix the problem. They're still trying to figure out what direction they're head with this.

My guess is that they sold you their only set and want them back so they can address whatever issues exist. What did you do to get them to work; did you get the other issues sorted out?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_ I have actually figured out how to make them work, 

So what did u do?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (ACEdubs)*

Quote, originally posted by Jazfreek » 
I have actually figured out how to make them work, 

_Quote, originally posted by *ACEdubs* »_
So what did u do?


BUMP- what did you do to get the headlights to work- 
and WHERE ARE THE PICS?!?!!?


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

pics or it never happened


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (JLT)*

I worked out all the kinks today. I first had to figure oh the deal with the wipers going out. It seems Audi has put out a technical support bulletin that says that the wiper motor failure is a result of unapproved xenon lights that were installed on the A3 that causes a power spike and kills the wiper control module. The module is part of the wiper motor. Ok now that I found that out. I'm going to wire up everything tomorrow afternoon. I did make a jumper wire for the LEDs and they came on. So some relays are in order. 
Here's a question for all you guys out there does anyone have an idea of what I can tap into under the hood that has a constant power? I want to make lights truly DRL and have them come on when I turn on the car.


_Modified by Jazfreek at 5:27 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*

side markers would probably work... they are always on. Other than that it would have to be whatever was your normal DRL before the conversion.
Can you please define... "It seems Audi has put out a technical support bulletin that says that the wiper motor failure is a result of unapproved xenon lights that were installed on the A3 that causes a power spike and kills the wiper control module."
What is an "unapproved" xenon light??? Are there approved ones other than OEM?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_
Here's a question for all you guys out there does anyone have an idea of what I can tap into under the hood that has a constant power? I want to make lights truly DRL and have them come on when I turn on the car.

_Modified by Jazfreek at 5:27 PM 7-8-2009_

You would need to tap-in directly from the fuse box by using a fuse-tap connector. Best location would be the rear wiper fuse (constantly with power when car system is on) Then route the wire towards the engine bay. Then augment a switch so you can have the option to turn them On or Off at will.
goodluck!


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

I guess there must be after market lighting kits made for and approved by Audi.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*

Bump for PICS!!!!


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

bump!


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (JLT)*

Bump for PICS and DETAILS on how you got the lights to work


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (skotti)*

BUMP for pic and details, or this thread is bogus


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_this thread is bogus









yup.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bogus x 1,000,000 = LL tek fail


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_
Here's a question for all you guys out there does anyone have an idea of what I can tap into under the hood that has a constant power? I want to make lights truly DRL and have them come on when I turn on the car.

_Modified by Jazfreek at 5:27 PM 7-8-2009_

well bro? ive given you the answer how to get powersource- now at least be a good sport and show the guys here your results. 

and how come Drew138 hasnt got on to praise LLTek for their product which he was quite adament from another post?
e


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Alright here are a couple of rough picture that I took with my camera phone. I'll upload more tomorrow.



















_Modified by Jazfreek at 8:28 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

So is it bright enough to be used as DRL?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

mmhhmmm i dunno the more photos i see of these the more i dislike them... more photos plz?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_So is it bright enough to be used as DRL?

I will assume that it isn't bright enough as DRL (like in the real Audi LEDs like the A3/A4/A5s). Based on other pics (a4 forums), and the pic here , the LEDs are 'bare' - there are no collimating lenses (magnifier/focus) and the reflectors that it is built in does not focus the LED light source well enough.. Pretty much the same brightness as my 'custom' leds.. which are 'bare' leds... They are bright at night, or low light, but not brightenough as DRLs. For example, on a bright daylight, you can see the 'real' audi leds from a quarter mile away(or more) not so in these custom LEDs...
unless someone can prove me wrong


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

I gotta agree with the previous post, the more pics i see from this thread the more happy I am I didn't take part in the group buy


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

need to see moar pics


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
and how come Drew138 hasnt got on to praise LLTek for their product which he was quite adament from another post?

Sorry for not responding and thanks so much for not forgetting about me. I was up in Tahoe ripping around on the switchbacks this past weekend. Not in the A3 though.








As for praising anyone, all I said was it was best to buy these from a reputable source who would stand behind the product. I'm *positive * that not everyone who purchases these lights will want to go through whatever Jazzfreak went through to get them working. Sounds like a total nightmare and clearly not Plug and Play. It's just further proof that there was massive mis-information and misleading information on the other GB. For the record, it sounds like LLTek offered to refund JF completely. I HIGHLY doubt that would have been the case with a private seller where it's pretty much every person for themselves. Several people have reached out to me and thanked me for making these issues more clear. 
Obviously, tiptronic, since you pretty much wrote the book on any /all LED mods and have cracked open your lights and tinkered with them more than pretty much anyone on the face of the earth -- no one really expects you, or a guy like rubish who already has aftermarket headlights, to have much an issue with these things. But clearly there were some folks intimidated by this mod and I don't think it was being clearly marketed, and I personally feel the issues presented during JF's install were more than enough proof that this mod isn't for the plug an play crowd. And until a detailed DIY emerges on how to get these to installed properly I'd say your average person runs the risk of getting majorly over your head with these things. 
Honestly, these lights do not look nearly as good as I would have hoped; and look like a major downgrade in overall looks. Debatable whether these look any better than just an OEM Halogen kit IMO. I actually think tiptronics current setup, which is more like the TT, looks cleaner, and brighter under all conditions. 
Lastly, at this point, I really don't see any reason to further the cause on the GB with LLtek directly. 5 people have decided to back out after seeing them installed on JFs car; and after seeing his issues, and only a few remain interested. I haven't even heard from LLTek since JF had his issues so I'm not even sure if they plan on selling them directly. Plus, you can now source them from ebay at competitive prices, which I assume will only get more competitive over time. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
Good luck to all. Post pics!


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

p&p = material = failed GB


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

is there some kind of prefab harness that would allow for the illumination to make this p&p or is this a lost cause?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_I gotta agree with the previous post, the more pics i see from this thread the more happy I am I didn't take part in the group buy

aaaaaagreed!
to OP, hope everything works out with your lights, whether you choose to keep em or not. props to ya for have the marbles to be the 'first'.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (drew138)*

drew138,
okay- i'll take that back-- maybe i chose the wrong word (praise).. yes you are right, all you did was give another options for these folks, beides the GB. It is sad that we are unable to get far better results/experience w/ these new aftermarket lights. 
When I get back from my vacation, maybe i'll think of researching of doing some templates, as simple as it can be, for the LEDs i have in my headlamps. If these folks would like to tinker and open up their own headlights. 
If i only knew how to do injection molding








e


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_drew138,
okay- i'll take that back-- maybe i chose the wrong word (praise).. yes you are right, all you did was give another options for these folks, beides the GB. It is sad that we are unable to get far better results/experience w/ these new aftermarket lights. 
When I get back from my vacation, maybe i'll think of researching of doing some templates, as simple as it can be, for the LEDs i have in my headlamps. If these folks would like to tinker and open up their own headlights. 
If i only knew how to do injection molding








e 


Erick, when you get back from vacation, can you tinker with my TT headlights. I want to take out the orange reflector thing and make them look Euro.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Erick, when you get back from vacation, can you tinker with my TT headlights. I want to take out the orange reflector thing and make them look Euro.

Has anyone done it (w/ the current TTs, and even current A3s with the god-awful yellow thingy on the sides)? If so- opening the headlamps is the easiest part. I'm just not sure how those yellow reflectors are affixed inside the housing/lens.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

i'm glad i didn't buy the headlights too...i was excited though but after seeing a better real life picture i'm disappointed


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
Has anyone done it (w/ the current TTs, and even current A3s with the god-awful yellow thingy on the sides)? If so- opening the headlamps is the easiest part. I'm just not sure how those yellow reflectors are affixed inside the housing/lens.


Hence, why I want you to tinker and not me.







If I do it, the car is likely to blow up or something.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (mkim)*

Here's my take on the LEDs. If a company chose to re-create the current A3 (or any of the OEM audi leds)for the older models, I beleive that there are two options. One is to transplant the OEM LEDs into the older housing, which in itself will be very pricey since they would have to invest in getting the later model's headlamps, get the innards out, and re-fit inside the older housing. You're looking at $$$.
The other option is to use superflux LEDs (whether they are the type i use, or 1 watt(or more) leds- which will require- heat sinking, controllers, collimators, lens, reflector housing, and blah blahblah...
then you're looking at headlamp housing, materials and labor- 
and w/ HIDs (if choose to use oem headlamps)- just figure out how much an OEM HID lamps are, plus the LEDs (hi-tech stuff to match OEM)-- would be another (roughly) 450.00 additional..... crazy!

e


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

Going DIY and having something unique that has your sweat equity and pride into it is worth it. Paying big bucks for a cheap looking housing with some low rent led's slapped in there is just a downgrade. I suppose if you were dying to put a xenon kit in your car this is a viable option; but this clearly isn't the solution everyone was hoping it would be.....








I suspect that we'll see some ingenious mods related to this situation one way or another.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

They should just prefab the LED light system that fits inside your housing, and offer a few options. For the people who has the option of not using the car can have their lights fedex'd to them, have them retrofit the lights and express'd back. For those who need to drive their car, they could do a light swap, OEM halogen/xenon/bi-xenon/self adjusting bi-xenon for an OEM equiv unit with the LEDs installed. But then the maker would have to have an ample supply of OEM lights.
Of course, this requires the company doing it to actually do some work, instead of just being a reseller.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

Just a technical note...
I've seen a few references to LED's and "reflectors". LED's do not normally use reflectors to focus the light like an incandecant bulb. They have a viewing angle instead. I.E. an LED with a viewing angle of 90 degrees will have roughly the same brightness when viewed straight on and at 45 degrees from straight on in any direction. Go beyond that angle and the brightness diminishes rapidly. 
A reflector behind the LED will do nothing.
Also... An LED with a viewing angle of 90 degrees will be much brighter than an LED with a viewing angle of 160 degrees within the range of the viewing angle (given the same wattage). You can add lenses to tweak with the viewing angle but it's usually better to get an LED with the right viewing angle to begin with.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*

i was using 'reflectors' reference as a simpler term (lots of folks have no clue what a collimator is- which can vary in viewing angle from 10degrees to wide angle of 30-40 degree viewing angle). I did finally found a collimator lens that would fit over the 4chip LEDs i am currently using- and the brightness and output excellent (Brungold can vouch for it







It has a 12degree viewing angle IIRC. They are usually used for K2/Luxeon 1watt LEDs. Unfortunately, these collimated lense are a little under 1" in diameter, meaning, i'd have to trim it in order to fit inside the limited space i have inside the housing. The problem i am facing, if i do trim, if i will lose the original output... at a little under $2.00 a piece (just the lense, no holders, etc) at 26 pieces.. can add up to a pricey little project..(in addition to other materials, etc).
I believe that the current 4chip leds i'm using has a 38degree viewing angle. (which is wide)...

_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_Just a technical note...
I've seen a few references to LED's and "reflectors". LED's do not normally use reflectors to focus the light like an incandecant bulb. They have a viewing angle instead. I.E. an LED with a viewing angle of 90 degrees will have roughly the same brightness when viewed straight on and at 45 degrees from straight on in any direction. Go beyond that angle and the brightness diminishes rapidly. 
A reflector behind the LED will do nothing.
Also... An LED with a viewing angle of 90 degrees will be much brighter than an LED with a viewing angle of 160 degrees within the range of the viewing angle (given the same wattage). You can add lenses to tweak with the viewing angle but it's usually better to get an LED with the right viewing angle to begin with.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (JLT)*

Ok here some more pics from the install. You might notice that a harness was used to get the LEDs up and running and I tapped into the parking lights for the switch. You in the end it is what it is. Now I wanna see if LL Tek will keep their word. I had to replace the wiper motor. I ordered one and it should be installed tomorrow. Let's see if the cover that cost. BTW: I now have Halos sitting in a box in the foyer. My wife keeps asking what am I going to do with them. Anyone wanna take them off my hands?


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL THATS PLUG AND PLAY BWAHAHAHAHAHAH
on a serious note, thats a mighty fine wagon.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (JLT)*

So now its cool to be hating on the lights? I said the same stuff other people said way, way before they found out about all this trouble and got flamed.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_So now its cool to be hating on the lights? I said the same stuff other people said way, way before they found out about all this trouble and got flamed.









First.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_So now its cool to be hating on the lights? I said the same stuff other people said way, way before they found out about all this trouble and got flamed.









everyone must be copying you


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_So now its cool to be hating on the lights? I said the same stuff other people said way, way before they found out about all this trouble and got flamed.










This forum can't handle your prescience.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

lolz


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
This forum can't handle your prescience.

I had the help of Miss Cleo










_Modified by Uber-A3 at 9:22 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*

Wipre motor installed and everything back to normal. Ok for all that asked for more pictures here they are...








































BTW: the last two pics were taken at dusk. I only have on the parking lights and the LEDs.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

not bright enough for my tastes. glad i didnt do the GB.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_Wipre motor installed and everything back to normal. Ok for all that asked for more pictures here they are...
: the last two pics were taken at dusk. I only have on the parking lights and the LEDs.

Can you share photos w/ the projectors on, and also maybe the cut-offs...
If you can take a shot, maybe full daytime, under a shade- w/ the LEDs on should give better idea of their brightness in person....
(i was going to post a shot of my car..but don't want to be a post hog)


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

How about pulling up next to a 2009 audi, jump out and take a pix of the two. This way, we could definitely know how bright it is.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_How about pulling up next to a 2009 audi, jump out and take a pix of the two. This way, we could definitely know how bright it is.









that wouldn't be fair. The Audi's oem LEDs are truly bright, plus it has a built-in dimmer (when headlights are turned on).... BUT for comparison to benefit all of us- i think that's a good idea.
e


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I still want these they will look great on my ride with the other new stuff thats coming


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*

Look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope YOU like them








Wish the GB went through...I just received my refund, as only 5 people ponied up and ordered


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope YOU like them








Wish the GB went through...I just received my refund, as only 5 people ponied up and ordered









i think its for the best. we all wanted the same thing, but what we wanted, we ended up not getting. the lights are not bright like the a5's, and they are not plug and play. i think the GB defeated itself. its a shame.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah just got mine back as well : ( 
gonna have to go straight up ebay now Fuxor


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*

Found these on eBay; seem like a different setup than the ones endlessly trashed on here: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-A3-...orted
These look better IMO. Maybe they are the same; hard to tell.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

Definitely not the same lights... but I don't know about them looking better. They do look different but the LED's are still spaced too far apart and look like they are probably too weak for DRLs.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Found these on eBay; seem like a different setup than the ones endlessly trashed on here: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-A3-...orted
These look better IMO. Maybe they are the same; hard to tell.

Anyone care to translate this page? I've got some of it, but missing a lot.
I like 'em- I'm in Europe right now, might call them tomorrow and hope they speak English. And I've got a friend in Germany for shipping destination. And a private jet to fly them back in mid-September!








Of course, there are likely a million other issues...


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Definitely not the same lights... but I don't know about them looking better. They do look different but the LED's are still spaced too far apart and look like they are probably too weak for DRLs.

They both appear to have 8 LEDs per lamp.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah those are more like the ones that are out for the mkv...I'll see if i can find a link. Im not sure I like how the leds don't run flush with the bottom of the headlight
Edit:








mkv version


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 2:38 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*

Has anyone seen the guy on AZ that is retrofiting high power LEDs into the A4s. Really sick work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

